# 2006 Felt B2 - should I buy?



## raymond7204 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi. I have an opportunity to purchase a slightly used 2006 (2005?) Felt B2 tri bike. I can't find too many reviews online about this bike. 

The bike seems to be the right size, but I didn't ride it very long and it wasn't fitted to me. 

If you're familiar with this bike, please post your thoughts.

Thanks.

Ray


----------

